# Rabbit Run event - New Jersey



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Awesome video Dawn...Dream looks like she's going strong! Congrats on your placing!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats on finishing in the top ten! Cool video, good camera test! 

I did wonder what the horses were thinking...George's face says it all!! "of all the hare-brained ideas!!" and sweat Dream "just humor them, they are only human"


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Phantom, Great pictures and video. Congrats on placing so well. I have never seen an endurance run much less ridden in one but I'm sure I could not hack 50 miles. The trip across that levy was pretty neat!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Herosbud said:


> The trip across that levy was pretty neat!


Those are actually cranberry bogs! This time of year there isn't much to see, but the harvest in the fall is fascinating - they still use boards and do it the "old fashioned way." If you drink Ocean Spray juices, you may well have drank juice from cranberries that grew in one of those bogs.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

A picture of one of the bogs from a previous year:


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

You have my admiration. You start from "it was cold, and wet, and windy, and we wanted to crawl back in bed... "
To "What a nice start to the season" !!

You have the real endurance spirit: "That was really painful and miserable, let's do it again soon" :lol:

Nice pics and video and congratulation on the placings. How many starts-finish in the 50? Do you have a Matrix pad? If so, which inserts did you choose and why? (I'm shopping for one...)


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Gah, all that rain! I don't think I could do it xD

Congratulations on your placing 8D


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eole said:


> How many starts-finish in the 50? Do you have a Matrix pad? If so, which inserts did you choose and why? (I'm shopping for one...)


Only 22 starters this year, which is down from the normal 40ish (between the terrible winter not letting anybody condition, entries were down.. and then with the horrible forecast, they lost 8 starters the days right before the ride!).

We do use Matrix pads for George and Sultan, no inserts. So far, their saddles fit well enough to keep their backs happy. The friend we were riding with also uses a Matrix pad, with the thinnest inserts as that is just enough to keep her sensitive-backed pony happy without altering the fit of her saddle.


----------

